# fursuit animatronics



## israfur (May 6, 2011)

http://www.johnnolanfilms.com/animatronics/showreel-flash.php

So, I know there are some simpler forms of animatronics out there, but are there any makers make them this advanced?
(Not a fursuit video really, but dammit it made me think of suitors so much) D:
Post links and fursuites with animatronics? I would if I had a suit.
Come to think of it I can't see myself purchasing a suit without any animatronics.


----------



## Oopslol (May 6, 2011)

I am Ironmannnnnn


----------



## israfur (May 6, 2011)

Oopslol said:


> I am Ironmannnnnn


 Almost, if I could have a suit that'd make me fly I'd.. Prolly cry in all honesty. xD <333


----------



## Oopslol (May 6, 2011)

LOL <3!


----------



## Rougfox (May 6, 2011)

ThatÂ´s unbelievable ! IÂ´ve never seen such sophisticated stuff ! Awesome !


----------



## Inciatus (May 6, 2011)

That's incredable


----------



## Fay V (May 6, 2011)

I want that job when I grow up!


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

I think I'd rather genetically turn myself into my fursona, but that's probably another thread entirely.


----------



## Inciatus (May 6, 2011)

Animatronic are probably a lot easier, safer and cheaper than fidling with genetics


----------



## 00vapour (May 6, 2011)

the banana at the end is hilarious,


very talented guy!


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

Inciatus said:


> Animatronic are probably a lot easier, safer and cheaper than fidling with genetics


 
But imagine the possibilities!


----------



## Fay V (May 6, 2011)

Yeah animitronics you can take off at the end of the day. or if you find you regret being whatever it is.


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2011)

israfur said:


> http://www.johnnolanfilms.com/animatronics/showreel-flash.php


 
Holy shit nightmare fuel.

But on the topic of animatronic fursuits, an e-buddy of mine is working on developing one with some friends.

I haven't heard from him about it in a while, last time he sent me this video of  the tail (WIP):

[yt]GemwjKF47Io[/yt]

Pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 7, 2011)

The only person I know of that does advanced animatronics in fur-suit heads is Lion of the Sun...that aside honestly while I do think that heads with the gadgetry looks nice I've always found the over all idea to be off putting for the simple fact that fursuit heads = lots of sweat. Sweat + wiring = No good. You'd be hard put to make it safe and durable long term without having to make a head that's way to big to look right I'd imagine.


----------

